# [solved] CIFS system not supported

## schmeggahead

I'm not sure what is happening here:

```
cat /boot/.config | grep CIFS

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

```

```
cat /proc/filesystems

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

nodev   hugetlbfs

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

nodev   autofs

nodev   mqueue

nodev   oprofilefs

nodev   rpc_pipefs

```

and yes, I rebooted several times without saving my data   :Very Happy: 

```
mount -t cifs -o user=WORKGROUP/USER1 //192.168.0.3/tmp /home/user1/network/

Password:

mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

```

I did emerge mount-cifs also.

So the kernel I am running appears to not have CIFS as a supported file system but the kernel config I used to build it has them shown.Last edited by schmeggahead on Thu May 22, 2008 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

The file in /boot may be old or correspond to a different kernel.  What is the output of zgrep CIFS /proc/config.gz ; emerge --info?

----------

## schmeggahead

```
localhost ~ # zgrep CIFS /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 May 2008 10:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17, 2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.5.151/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi ads alsa arts berkdb cairo cdaudio cdda cddb cdio cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd evo fam fbcon firefox flash fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mozilla mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection samba sdl sdl-image sdl-sound session spell spl ssl subtitles svg svga tcpd tiff transcode truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs wmf x86 xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

looks like it isn't there.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## schmeggahead

Interestingly - I did copy over the kernel image and I am seeing the updated date on the directory

I check grub - it is using /bzImage.

hmmm.

----------

## Hu

Well, this should be relatively easy.  We just need to find how you booted the wrong kernel and correct that.  What is the output of cat /boot/grub/grub.conf ; ls -la /boot/. ; cat /proc/cmdline?

----------

## schmeggahead

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf ; ls -la /boot/ ; cat /proc/cmdline

default 0

timeout 10

fallback 1

title=Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/bzImage root=/dev/md3

title=Gentoo

root (hd3,0)

kernel (hd3,0)/bzImage root=/dev/md3

default 0

timeout 10

fallback 1

title=Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/bzImage root=/dev/md3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:2 vga=31F

title=Gentoo

root (hd3,0)

kernel (hd3,0)/bzImage root=/dev/md3

total 2802

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root    1024 Mar  8 12:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4096 Feb 18 03:11 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   42770 May  3 15:15 .config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Apr 14  2007 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Nov  1  2007 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2789680 May  3 15:14 bzImage

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Apr 18 18:56 grub

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Nov  1  2007 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Nov  7 19:14 old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Nov 12 21:10 old20071107

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Feb 17 12:28 old20080217

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Mar  8 12:19 old20080308

root=/dev/md3

```

----------

## Hu

Your grub.conf is not particularly descriptive.  I see that you can boot off the bzImage on hd1 or on hd3.  Which one are you booting?  Perhaps you updated the bzImage on one and booted the bzImage on the other.

----------

## schmeggahead

Well, I have a unique situation:

The hard drive layout contains a dm raided hard drive pair with Windows xp on it.

I have a pair of Linux software raid drives with Gentoo on it.

I select the boot from the bios to boot from the first Gentoo drive (but they are raided, so theoretically, it shouldn't matter.

so when I mount the boot partition, it is mounted as /dev/md1 with the two hd raided. Grub doesn't do raid, so it will be looking at the unraided partitions.

Could the raid relationship be the real problem?

----------

## schmeggahead

I looked at the date of the bzImage in the actual /usr/src/linux and it was old even though I rebuilt it just prior.

I deleted the bzImage and reran the build.

----------

## SeaTiger

To confirm your kernel version use:

```
uname -a
```

That will show built date too. Try emerge samba, though someone say that is not needed, but seems to solve the problem sometime.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

May be you are missing net-fs/mount-cifs?

Regards.

----------

## SeaTiger

schmeggahead did mention that he emerged mount-cifs in the top post.

----------

## schmeggahead

So thanks for all the posts.

Yes, I did already emerge'd mount-cifs (it is no longer included in the samba package, so emerging samba used to fix the problem - thanks for that tip).

I'm not sure why my build of the boot image didn't replace the prior image. 

But problem solved. 

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

